# CRP



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A little history about soil conservation past and present.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/02/protecting-what-we-sow-lessons-conservation-reserve-program/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=6c8dd9c731-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-6c8dd9c731-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, Right! Like I'm going to tie up a resource for 10 years when neither I nor the government can forecast what the economy is going to be like a week from now. (I'm probably better at forecasting because I just use my lucky quarter.)

Now if they had a 2-3 year program, at the same dollars, I'd probably jump at it this year.

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The length of time land has to be enrolled has put me off the program as well.

Gary


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely not for everyone....but many are not worried about "tying up" land for extended periods...especially when it is borderline usable for tillage or hay. Lots of CRP in Kansas and it has been a blessing to many of those folks.

Regards, Mike


----------

